# red belly pics!



## ssnakekid (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 3, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## fishunter (Dec 3, 2010)

Struth hahaha gettin up close and personal very nice....*waits for the flaming to begin*


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 3, 2010)

lol thanks guys.these pics were at morisset fishunter


----------



## fishunter (Dec 3, 2010)

Auston oval?


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 3, 2010)

if thats the one behind the high school then yeah lol


----------



## fishunter (Dec 4, 2010)

Either way mate keep up the good stuff and post more pics of any more elapids if u find any


----------



## thals (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice work, decent sized rb too.


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks guys will do


----------



## 1issie (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh,nice find,just remember don't pick up snakes unless you are a wildlife member or a recongised snake catcher


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pick snakes up anyway, its fun. Being labelled a criminal for touching wildlife is stupid. looks like a nice big red belly!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes,but elapids is another story


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2010)

awwwwwww ya know how to warm my heart ...great snake find they are my favourite of all ....I always get the 'rex hunt ' urge to kiss them on the head before I release them so bloody gorgeous ...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 4, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> awwwwwww ya know how to warm my heart ...great snake find they are my favourite of all ....I always get the 'rex hunt ' urge to kiss them on the head before I release them so bloody gorgeous ...



LOL

Nice find ssnakekid. RBB are my fav too


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like a nice healthy one too! It looks absolutely delighted with you  :lol: Thanks for the pics

ps: Apparently in this country you are allowed to kill them simply because they look threatening, but you're just not allowed to play with them! :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 4, 2010)

i got a call yesterday from a lady i know saying i have a snake in my back yard, turns out a hunting dog had got hold of it, it has bite marks on its tail & a very big open wound in the middle of its back, its in quarintine here untill the vet(mark simpson,sugarloaf) can see it monday morning, he is the only one that can handle vens at his surgery(i spoke to them this morning, nothing they can do till mark gets in) so is in my care till then...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> i got a call yesterday from a lady i know saying i have a snake in my back yard, turns out a hunting dog had got hold of it, it has bite marks on its tail & a very big open wound in the middle of its back, its in quarintine here untill the vet(mark simpson,sugarloaf) can see it monday morning, he is the only one that can handle vens at his surgery(i spoke to them this morning, nothing they can do till mark gets in) so is in my care till then...View attachment 174967


awwwwww poor thing fingers crossed it gets better ..let us know how it fairs up


----------

